# Health Problems using CA?



## dabeeler (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm curious if anyone has had any health problems from using CA as a finish.  I used CA last week instead of the enduro I have been using and found out today I have pnumonia for the first time in my life.  Asked the Dr in the emergancy room if he had any idea how I might have developed pnumonia since I have obvisouly not been out in the rain (drought here in Tennessee)!  Was told one does not contract pnumonia from being out in the rain.  Boy did he open hisself up for my next remark. I said "are you saying that my mother has lied to me all my life?"  Anyway, back to my question.  The chest pain developed suddenly, had not had any other symptomes such as chouphing, fever, etc and was wondering if anyone else had experianced problems from the fumes of the CA while curing on the pen?


----------



## bgray (Oct 2, 2007)

Whenever I use CA, I have my vacuum hooked up to a dust hood running.  This removes the fumes locally, but keep in mind that they are probably still in the shop.  I'll try to open a door or window... 

Are you doing this in a well ventilated area?

The only real health problems I'd had from CA is burns when it sticks to my finger and starts curing!  Yow!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pneumonia's a viral or bacterial produced chest infection - not caused by CA or rain; is caused by catching a bug, and by having a worn-down system...


----------



## Fred (Oct 2, 2007)

I would highly recommend that you ALWAYS have adequate ventilation when using CA or anything else with warning labels on the package. The CA fumes attaches itself to the protein in the body and can and probably will cause the symptoms you are experiencing. Not good either. The fumes are almost as dangerous to our flesh and internal tissue as is the liquid when directly applied to the flesh. Law enforcement uses the CA fumes to 'lift' fingerprints all the time and it does a most excellent job too! The CA fingerprints are very permanent and you can just imagine how internal tissue (your lungs, throat, eyes, etc.) is affected.

BTW, heavy CA fumes will attack the surfaces of your glasses and contacts and it is a pain in the bottom to polish it off.

Avoid the inhalation of these fumes at all costs. Speaking of costs, what costs you more a proper ventilation/vacuum system or a visit to the ER or a stay in the hospital ... not to mention your loss of time?


----------



## loglugger (Oct 2, 2007)

Get a 2nd opinion. I went through a similar experience and found out that it was a miss diagionis and it was not pnumonia (spelling) but they never came to a conclusion as to what it realy was, just put me on antibotics and called it good.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 2, 2007)

For those who are concerned regarding the use of CA, check out the Material Safety Data Sheets for the products you use.  Here's the link for EZ Bond. http://www.e-zbond.com/PDF/S105_S110_S120_S180_I1605.pdf  The U.S. EPA and OSHA also have lots of fact-based research.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had pneumonia every year since high school - the only way to truly diagnose pneumonia is through a chest X-ray...otherwise, all they can tell is that it's a chest infection.  

Coincidentally, I'm going to get a pneumonia vaccine tomorrow morning!


----------



## Kalai (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi , when I took David Ellsworth's turning class he did tell me about the dangers of the CA fumes, he also said if you use the accelarator to cure the glue you need to be just as cautious he said it has been know to affect your heart beat.  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## leehljp (Oct 3, 2007)

There have been other threads that dealt with allergic reactions of different levels to CA fumes and CA dust. I am more allergic to the dust, but also have a lesser but different allergy to the fumes. I use a mask. IF the fumes are strong, I will have watering eyes and even some double vision the next day. So I had to get a face mask and use a fan to blow fumes away. I have a 9 x 12 shop with lots more WW machines. I don't have room for a DC at this location. Even if I did, the noise would draw the ire of a neighbor's house 6 feet away to the side and 8 feet behind. (This is Japan.)

Back to the allergies. My MAIN allergy happens like this: From fumes and from CA dust (if not using a full facemask) I will go to sneezing within about 6 to 8 hours. If it is real bad, I get flu like symptoms, very stuffy nose or very runny nose, some sneezing, headache, chest congestion, coughing. Eyes get red too. This can last from 24 to 48 hours.

Maxwell above said this: "_Pneumonia's a viral or bacterial produced chest infection - not caused by CA or rain; is caused by catching a bug, and by having a worn-down system..._

I have run into a few doctors who have said the same thing and dismissed the connection. The last part of that statement - "by having a worn-down system..." When I go for several days with little sleep, my body will get tired, allergies flare up, eventually I get a week long cold or even flu. The virus or bacteria are around ALL the time. A weak or tired system leads to one thing that triggers something else. 

I had an allergy doctor tell me 30 years ago that he saw a direct relationship in many of his patients and their "rest activity" or amount of sleep (or rather lack of it). Allergies do NOT produce pneumonia. But weak and tired bodies open the body up to such. Runny noses and eyes, congestion from the chest brought on by different kinds of allergies will certainly put the body in a situation that can lead to worse situations. My allergies mimic a cold and if I push through and keep working without enough rest, It WILL become a cold or worse, with fever. 

I will say that probably in some cases, an extreme chest congestion allergy could probably mimic pneumonia in its symptoms.


----------



## dabeeler (Oct 3, 2007)

Good tips/advice.  Thanks.  My workshop is in one end of a basement that has no interior walls.  I do not have a DC system but I believe this episode will be prompting the purchase of one for the shop.  As to ventilation last week, I don't remember if I had the outside door open while working or not.


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mate, I too suffer badly from the fumes off CA to the point I end up in hospital one night with breathing problem, tounge swollen, eyes swollen shut, throat closing off. What I have to do is use a fan and well ventilated but I have found I have worse reaction to the point of having trouble is when I have CA glue on my fingers. I must wear a mask or I am very very sick girl. So that might be another thing to look at. I can use glue but not on my fingers or any part of me.
and I know it definitely the glue causes it
just another thought to be aware
bye Toni


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agreee with everything you said there, Hank.

And if the CA fumes are really bothering anyone that much, there are two easy solutions:
1. Find a different finish

2. Buy odourless CA

Andrew


----------



## gerryr (Oct 3, 2007)

There is also another solution.  I wear a Triton powered respirator for turning and sanding.  I also wear when I apply a CA finish.  My eyes never burn and I never smell the fumes.  The air is drawn in from a small canister attached to a belt and the canister is against the small of my back.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />There is also another solution.  I wear a Triton powered respirator for turning and sanding.  I also wear when I apply a CA finish.  My eyes never burn and I never smell the fumes.  The air is drawn in from a small canister attached to a belt and the canister is against the small of my back.



I recently bought one. It was difficult using it in the summer because it got hot inside. Since September, I have been using it. Before that, I used a double respirator and a full face shield.


----------



## Fred (Oct 4, 2007)

Hank, and others too ... If you have recurring allergies from certain species of woods and these allergies are getting worse each time, then I would say that there will come the day when you will not be able to tolerate these woods at all. 

Being allergic is one thing, but becoming sensitized to these woods, fumes, etc. can often become down right dangerous and even deadly. Check up on the difference between allergic reactions vs. sensitized reactions and the information will show you that increased sensitivity is NOT the way you want to go. 

The big thing is that you can eventually often overcome the effects of an allergy, but one exposure to many and your sensitivity will never be overcome and your health will be permanently damaged. Take all the precautions you can afford to take right now, early on and you just might avoid some of the long term dangers to your health. 

Just remember, If you don't have your health and take care of yourself, then just what do you have left! []


----------



## hazard (Oct 4, 2007)

Last night I used CA for the first time.  When first applying the stuff I had my dust collector on.  I have the hose clamped to the back of the lathe.  At one point I turned the dust collector off while the CA was drying.  I got close to see how the finished looked.  My eyes started burning and got a breath of the stuff.  I won't do that again.  Nasty stuff!!!  The dust collector will always be on when I am using the CA.

Chris


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not sure even a .5 micron dust collector can get CA FUMES out of the air, which are probably .1 or less in size (But that's just a guess!)


----------



## hughbie (Oct 4, 2007)

a dust mask/respirator will not remove CA fumes.  if you have a respirator with canisters, then you need to purchase canister that will filter/remover vapors.  you can even go as far as piggy backing a particulate and vapor canisters if ya want......but remember this......
turning residue is considered the 'feces' while CA fumes would fall into the 'smell of the feces'  that is the main difference between the two


----------

